# Toro 1989 624 powershift



## buz420 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello all, I have a 1989 toro 624 and I replaced all the springs in the control box for the powershift. Everything was rusted and not moving. Put all back together and now I am having issues with it move correctly in gear forward or back. Is there a easy way to line up all the cable gears so I know it is together correctly. It is a Mother taking apart that powershift control panel. 

Also the engine runs great with choke on, turn choke off engine dies. Are this carbs pretty easy to work on?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello buz, welcome to *SBF!!* time for a good carb cleaning or rebuild and it is pretty easy to do. hopefully ps93 can answer your other question


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

buz420 said:


> Hello all, I have a 1989 toro 624 and I replaced all the springs in the control box for the powershift. Everything was rusted and not moving. Put all back together and now I am having issues with it move correctly in gear forward or back. Is there a easy way to line up all the cable gears so I know it is together correctly. It is a Mother taking apart that powershift control panel.
> 
> Also the engine runs great with choke on, turn choke off engine dies. Are this carbs pretty easy to work on?


 yeah I can take care of that little problem for you. but I am going to need pic's or better yet a video to see what is going on out and in there. ALOHA to the forms.


----------



## buz420 (Nov 25, 2014)

let me see if o can get over to the Grandpa's house he was playing with it. I think the linkage needs to ne lined up better. The carb I did get cleaned out and going good.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

let me know the score..


----------

